# Headbadge Needed - Gormully & Jeffery Rambler wrap around



## rloving (Sep 25, 2015)

I have a bike my father and I are restoring and the head badge is missing.  It is an 1893-1895ish G&J light or Medium Rambler and would take a the warp around head badge. 

Initially, any model head badge would be considered  and used until the "correct" one can be located. 

Any leads would be appreciated...


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 25, 2015)

rloving said:


> I have a bike my father and I are restoring and the head badge is missing.  It is an 1893-1895ish G&J light or Medium Rambler and would take a the warp around head badge.
> 
> Initially, any model head badge would be considered  and used until the "correct" one can be located.
> 
> Any leads would be appreciated...




Like this one?


----------



## rloving (Sep 25, 2015)

I think that may be a later style.. I think the one I need looks more like this.


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 26, 2015)

Here's one!


----------



## rloving (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting Scott, I emailed you directly...for the rest of those reading.. the 2nd badge posted by Scott is a 1900 American Bicycle Co manf Rambler, G&J sold the bike rights to ABC in 1900 so Jeffery could pursue auto manufacturing.   I preferably need a 1894-1899 Rambler badge...

Does anyone on the list have in their possession a Gormully and Jeffery Bicycle with head badge or a G&J head badge in their collection? Would it be possible to get a rubbing of the head badge so I can pursue getting a custom "repo" made for the time being?


----------



## rloving (Oct 14, 2015)

The head badge arrived today, beautiful piece.  Thank you for answering my ad and helping me with my quest to find a head badge.


----------



## catfish (Oct 15, 2015)

rloving said:


> Thanks for posting Scott, I emailed you directly...for the rest of those reading.. the 2nd badge posted by Scott is a 1900 American Bicycle Co manf Rambler, G&J sold the bike rights to ABC in 1900 so Jeffery could pursue auto manufacturing.   I preferably need a 1894-1899 Rambler badge...
> 
> Does anyone on the list have in their possession a Gormully and Jeffery Bicycle with head badge or a G&J head badge in their collection? Would it be possible to get a rubbing of the head badge so I can pursue getting a custom "repo" made for the time being?




I've got this one.


----------



## rloving (Oct 17, 2015)

Catfish, Any idea what style of bike frame that G&J badge came off of, specifically whether or not is was a men's or women's frame?  I am trying to collect a record of all the different Model numbers over the years and I did not have a Model 34 listed for a bike circa 1899-1900...


----------



## rloving (Oct 21, 2015)

If you are also on Facebook, and are interested in sharing info and parts specifically on the Gormully and Jeffery (or Pope) Rambler, join the new Facebook group called "Gormully and Jeffery Rambler Bicycle Group" at  https://www.facebook.com/groups/1667712360140150/


----------



## catfish (Oct 21, 2015)

No idea... 



rloving said:


> Catfish, Any idea what style of bike frame that G&J badge came off of, specifically whether or not is was a men's or women's frame?  I am trying to collect a record of all the different Model numbers over the years and I did not have a Model 34 listed for a bike circa 1899-1900...


----------



## Nostalgic Reflections (Sep 29, 2022)

rloving said:


> I have a bike my father and I are restoring and the head badge is missing.  It is an 1893-1895ish G&J light or Medium Rambler and would take a the warp around head badge.
> 
> Initially, any model head badge would be considered  and used until the "correct" one can be located.
> 
> Any leads would be appreciated...



Nostalgic Reflections can make one like the original, with stamping dies, or a cheaper way, deep acid etched version. We would need to borrow an original for a tooling pattern. Send it to either address listed below.
Jerry Turner   Jerry@NostalgicReflections.com
     Nostalgic Reflections Museum
     P.O. Box 350
     Veradale, Washington 99037 USA
     509-226-3522

     or

     Nostalgic Reflections Museum
     24203 East Dalke Avenue
     Otis Orchards, Washington 99027


----------

